# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  αποπραγματοποιηση

## sallonikios

gia sas paidia tha ithela na mirastw kati mazi sas....exw edo kai 1 hmera pou den eimai kai polh kala nomizw oti tha trelatho oti kati tha gini kai genika exo ena synesthima san na min katalaveno ti ginete giro mou.......kai ola kapos mou fenonte ksena .....den ksero ti einai afto re paidia kai an einai simptoma tou anxous ...pantos fovame min epatha sxizofrenia......aaaa kai me sinxorite gia ta greeklish...efxaristw

----------


## Θεοφανία

...φίλε μου γράφε ελληνικά, εκτός του ότι μας στραβώνεις, απαγορεύεται και από τους όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ.....

----------


## sallonikios

> ...φίλε μου γράφε ελληνικά, εκτός του ότι μας στραβώνεις, απαγορεύεται και από τους όρους χρήσης του φόρουμ.....


 καλα.... αλλα κανω πολλα ορθογραφικα γιαυτο τα αποφευγω

----------


## Θεοφανία

> καλα.... αλλα κανω πολλα ορθογραφικα γιαυτο τα αποφευγω


...μη στεναχωριέσαι, τα έχουμε συνηθίσει...:ΡΡΡ

πι ες: άλλωστε μπροστά στα γκρίκλις τα πάντα είναι καλύτερα.....

----------


## sallonikios

> ...μη στεναχωριέσαι, τα έχουμε συνηθίσει...:ΡΡΡ
> 
> πι ες: άλλωστε μπροστά στα γκρίκλις τα πάντα είναι καλύτερα.....


καλα μορε θεοφανια ...θα μπορουσεε να με βοηθησεις στο θεμα μου

----------


## Θεοφανία

...δεν είμαι γιατρός, αλλά δεν νομίζω πως έχεις σχιζοφρένεια.
Αυτή η αρρώστια είναι πολύ δύσκολη και επίπονη. Όπως λες και συ είσαι αγχώδης και ίσως προέρχεται από αυτό.
Δεν έχω διαβάσει άλλα θέματα σου: σε γιατρό έχεις πάει γι' αυτά τα συμπτώματα?

----------


## sallonikios

ναι εχω παη και μου λεει πος ειναι απο το stress και πως ειναι ενα ιδους πανικου

----------


## elenaki88

...μην αγχωνεσαι εχω παθει ακριβως το ιδιο πραγμα πριν ενα χρονο και επειδη ταλαιπωρηθηκα πολυ και τζαμπα βγαλτο απο το κεφαλι σου δεν αξιζει :) δεν ειναι τιποτα αγχος ειναι :)

----------


## anika

Aποπραγματοποιηση παθαινα για 3 χρονια σχεδον καθε μερα.Στην αρχη ενιωθα και εγω οπως το λες οτι τρελλαινομαι δεν μπορουσα να περπατησω μονη μου δεν εκανα τιποτα μονημου γιατι δεν ηξερα ποια στιγμη θα ερχοταν η τρελλα.Εκει που καθομουν ξαφνικα τα ενιωθα ολα ξενα και ελεγα τι κανω τωρα εδω, που ειμαι ,για μερικα δευτερολεπτα και μετα επανερχομουν για λιγο και μετα παλι τα ιδια.Ειναι απιστευτα δυσκολο ολο αυτα και ειδικα οταν δυνοδευεται και με αλλα συμπτωματα σωματικα.Αυτο ειναι συμπτωμα καρισεων πανικου ειται μονο του ειται με συνοδεια αλλων συμπτωματων.Περναει μονο του ,προσπαθησε να μην πανικοβαλλεσαι εκεινη την στιγμη και να σαι σιγουρος χιλια τα εκατο οτι δεν παθαινεις σχιζοφρενεια ουτε κατι αλλο.

----------


## ioannis2

Μίλησες καθόλου με ψυχολόγο? πιστευω ενας καλός ψυχολόγος θα βοηθούσε να ξεδιαλύνεις το πρόβλημα και να βρεις τις λύσεις, τα φαρμακα από μονα τους δεν αρκουν.

----------


## μαρκελα

> Μίλησες καθόλου με ψυχολόγο? πιστευω ενας καλός ψυχολόγος θα βοηθούσε να ξεδιαλύνεις το πρόβλημα και να βρεις τις λύσεις, τα φαρμακα από μονα τους δεν αρκουν.


συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον Γιάννη. Επίσης, τα ψυχολογικά προβλήματα προέρχονται από τον τρόπο αντίληψης και σκέψης, γι' αυτά βοηθάει πολύ η ψυχοθεραπεία. Τόχουμε ξαναπεί εξ άλλου, ότι από την στιγμή που αναγνωρίζεις, ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα και αμφισβητείς ο ίδιος τις κακιές σου σκέψεις, όπως τις λες, σχιζοφρένεια δεν αντιμετωπίζεις. Ο ψυχωσικός δεν αμφισβητεί τις ψευδαισθήσεις του και κυρίως δεν "φοβάται"..
Με τα φάρμακα προσωρινά αντιμετωπίζονται τα συμπτώματα, όταν λοιπόν τα διακόψεις για κάποιον λόγο και κάτι συμβεί, τότε τα συμπτώματα επιστρέφουν ίσως και με μεγαλύτερη ένταση. Η λύση είναι ταυτόχρονα με φαρμακοθεραπεία και ψυχοθεραπεία για οριστικό αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## lavie

Μη τρελένεσαι κι εγώ συμφωνώ με τα παιδιά άγχος κ πανικός είναι ,καλό θα ήταν με φάρμακα να έκανε κ ψυχοθεραπεία-ηρέμησε,ύστερα είμαστε κι εμείς εδώ,ακόμη κ πιο συγκεκριμένο πρόβλημα που περνάει από το νου σου, ακόμη κ υποθετικά να το λες κ εγώ σε *υποθετικό έστω φόβο παθαίνω πανικό*

----------


## sallonikios

μα ρε παιδια δεν παθενω αποπραγματοποιηση με την κιριολεκτικη ενια της λεξης απλος ενω ξερω που ειμαι ξερω πιος ειμαι εγω εχω φοβο και ειναι ολο αφτο ψηχοφθορο και γενικα τα βλεπω ολα ξενα γιρο μου .....οχι φαρμακα σαφος και δεν θα παρω<οχι οτι ειναι κακο>αλλα θα το αντιμετοπισω με ψηχοθεραπια...... σημερα εχω ραντεβου ....ευχαριστω

----------


## sallonikios

παιδια μόλις γύρισα απο τον ψυχολογώ και ειμαι πολυ καλα χερομαι γιαυτο ...ολο αφτο που περνούσα ήτανε θέμα ανχους και φόβου .... ευχαριστώ

----------

